# Help Needed



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I am fishing in a deep quarry with lots of bass, but also overrun with gills. The bass do not seem to bite anything. I can see some very large bass up close to shore, must be nesting, but they will not bite anything. I can hit them in the head with everything I have and nothing, they just swim away. Should I just give into the fact that they eat all the gills and smaller fish and are not interested in what I have? This place is not fished heavy at all.....any advice is appreciated.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Keep trying! If they are bedding bass, try throwing a soft plastic lizard texas rigged at em. Might induce a protection strike.


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

I agree a lizard w/o weight or senko left sitting still will tick off bass. tubes also work very well also used with as light a jig head as possible so it sinks slowly in front of their nose, will provoke a strike.
hope this helps good fishing

Tom


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

My thoughts are that you already provided an answer for yourself in the original post. If there are a ton of bluegills around, those bass are warding them off the nests. Try using bluegill looking lures for one. Another tip would be to use a drop-shot rig. If you keep bobbing a lure around the nest they will hit it eventually.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

thanks for the help, will try it out when I go back and let ya know what worked....thanks again


----------

